# Cukorkák or Karamellák?



## francescaroberta

Hi everybody,
could anyone explain me the difference between Cukorkák and Karamellák?

In the law about "Confectionery products, waffles and biscuits" there are both, but I can't nderstand which is the difference.

Thank you!


----------



## jazyk

I think cukorkák are candies and karamellák are caramels.


----------



## Encolpius

Se non mi sbaglio: caramelle i caramelli.


----------



## Ajace

francescaroberta said:


> Hi everybody,
> could anyone explain me the difference between Cukorkák and Karamellák?
> 
> In the law about "Confectionery products, waffles and biscuits" there are both, but I can't nderstand which is the difference.
> 
> Thank you!


Ciao Francesca....
I can confirm previous replys.

We call both "caramelle", but also in english there is difference (candies and caramels).

Karamellák are our "caramelle mou"


----------



## Encolpius

Ajace said:


> Ciao Francesca....
> I can confirm previous replys.
> 
> We call both "caramelle", but also in english there is difference (candies and caramels).
> 
> Karamellák are our "caramelle mou"



Oh, I see now, then maybe the English *toffee *would be a better name for the Hungarian karamellák, I haven't heard caramels.


----------



## Ajace

Encolpius said:


> Oh, I see now, then maybe the English *toffee *would be a better name for the Hungarian karamellák, I haven't heard caramels.


Mmm.... I think you're right.


----------



## Zsanna

"Caramels are softer than toffees." (Cambridge International Dictionary of English)
But apart from that both would be karamella in Hungarian.

Cukorka = candy in American English, a sweet in British English.


----------



## c p

This might help to understand: every karamell are cukorka, but not every cukorka are karamell.

Cukorka is some "common-word" for set of all kind of small sweeties, like karamell... or so. :]


----------

